# Grenade gloves any good?



## pgaprohal (Dec 6, 2010)

My son is dead set on a pair of Grenade snowboarding gloves. I have not heard any good reviews (as far as waterproof, warm, etc.) on any Grenade gear. Does anyone have any input on Grenade snowboard gear - particularly gloves? Any other good suggestions for snowboarding gloves, that are somewhat waterproof and warm?


----------



## MoNS (Dec 15, 2009)

Me and my frined both bought a pair of grenade gloves because they were on sale. They were different models from eachother too. The gloves were pretty comfortable and fit nicely to our hands. We went out to the mountains the next weekend and about two runs in, these things were SOAKED. My hands were freezing. We went to the bathroom to dry them off with that thing that blasts hot air to dry your hands, and it barely did anything. We went back out and the gloves legit started to freeze so we just took them off and rode without them. It was so much better than riding down the mountain in cold wet gloves. Don't get grenades if you want to stay warm.

I got some free Rome Sanchez gloves for free and I use them. They're good but i got a rip in them pretty quick.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

grenade sucks shit.

good gloves come from DaKine, Level, Marmot, Mountain Hardwear, even Burton AK

get him a grenade sticker and some real gloves... he'll be stoked


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Drop gloves are good too. I bought a pair of goretex ones on sale and they are awesome.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

I have to say that my Grenade First-Aid gloves/mittens were HORRIBLE! Not waterproof at all.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

yep.. grenades blow..

Drop gloves for the price kick ass!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Grenade blows..... Celtek pretty good brand.


----------



## Starsky (Aug 31, 2010)

yep, you got it... Grenade gloves suck! I bought 2 pairs actually... what a mistake. They look the part but wow, they get soaked almost instantly and since they get wet so fast, your hands freeze. Look cool but totally not worth it.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

shitty products shitty company


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

I wear ak gloves under and they are amazing... they are really thin and can actually use my hands. I wear converts on top and they do me just fine.


----------



## pgaprohal (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome - thanks for all the info guys. Summed up what I had heard previously.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Had a pair. Last about 2 runs then got soaked. Another run later ripped a hole in the palm. Would never buy from them again. Sure they look nice but quality is garbage


----------

